# Son of Hibachi Grill with Qveiw



## peavley (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been given a very old hibachi grill.  It is a Son of Hibachi grill and it is 35 years or older.  It was my dads, and it was in his shed...so he gave it to me and I cleaned it up a bit.  Here a few pics:( again the dates are wrong on the cleaned pics...that dang camera!)

This is before I cleaned it.








See clean pics below:

First you put the coals in place then you close the pit and light it in the ash drawer.  After a few minutes when coals are ready, you open it and start cooking.













I think over all it cooks really well.  It is all cast iron, so it get very hot and stays that way for a long time.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats cool, hibatchis were great back in the day, we used to have one in the fireplace and grill out in the house on it, i wonder if you can still buy them?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool!

I had a little Hibachi when I was in the Army (68-71). I lived off post with my wife & we shared many a great meal from it.

Bear

And "YES" you still can buy them:


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Really cool hibachi, I never saw one like that before, Thanks for sharing. Used to have one way back in the day and it did the job.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

That is too cute. You have to keep it going for your kid! Since it is cast iron it will last forever!


----------



## que-ball (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never seen one that folds up like that.  So when you open it up to start cooking, do you have to pick out all of the coals from the ash pan to put under each grill, or will they already be there?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

Now those grills were really nice back in the day. I had one growing up and first learning how to grill. Now that one you have came thou the cleaning really well and like cheryl said you have to use it and then past it down again.


----------



## peavley (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah yall are right, I think this will definately be something to hold on to and pass on.  You can buy these today, I saw somewhere they even have school logos on them if you want it for tailgating. http://www.sonofhibachi.com/

Que ball - You do not have to move the coals after opening it.  The coals that were in the ash drawer in the photo were put there to kind of help ignite and keep the fire at first until the other coals light.  When the grates are in the lowest slot they hold the coals in place and there is some metal sticking up to keep the coals from falling out the bottom.  That is just my obseravtion after one use with this thing.


----------



## peavley (Oct 19, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now those grills were really nice back in the day. I had one growing up and first learning how to grill. Now that one you have came thou the cleaning really well and like cheryl said you have to use it and then past it down again.


Thanks mballi - I tried to clean it for a week or so first using a new process (new to me anyway) that I just learned about called electrolysis, but I could not get it to work properly ( I think because I could not find a good battery charger that worked).  But anyway...I ended up just taking a wire brush to it and after a few hours it was usable.  If I could ever figure out this electrolysis I may try it again later.


----------



## spec (Mar 15, 2012)

It's funny

I was just about to do a history on Hibachi's back to WWII  My Gandfather brought one home...It was kind of a funny looking clam shaped cast iron unit Not much different from the modern ones...I often envisioned the Japanese soldiers, cooking their meals on this strange unit, Having to be able to quickly extinguish or hide the flames/glow from their cooking...and the sheer simplicity of the design and function of the flue/chimeny system of it..The ability to run a multitude of fuels that can be found nearly anywhere...Cooking your coconut meat with the shells...

Most people cook on them open...They can be folded and cook EXTREMELY QUICKLY...

Enough on It's history...We have an old one as well...Been in storage since around 2000...got used at least one a week before then I think It's about 1968 vintage...

Barb loves this thing soooo much

I'm not allowed to play with it

Here's some pix


----------

